# scolopendra gigantea



## Jormungand (Jul 9, 2014)

share a new arrival, scolopendra gigantea

that's really happy to get this species，this one is still young，and hope it can be a monster a few years later 

here are some pics






























































and i got another one， it seems like a “robusta”， but alittle different from the normal，i still not sure what is it







hope you enjoy it， thanks :sarcasm:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Travis K (Jul 9, 2014)

Very nice, and congrats!

How much are those going for these days and whom did you get it from, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## JZC (Jul 9, 2014)

I really need to get some centipedes....


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 9, 2014)

Cool!  I don't know why it hasn't been solved, there is too much uncertainty about what some species are there in S.A. today.  Even what people are calling "galapagoensis" in the hobby I have key out more as gigantea if you refer to recent science documents.  Imo several of these may be diff sps or we may find out that several diff looking specimens from different areas are all the same species with minor morphological differences depending on the area they come from.  It's kind of frustrating to me.


----------



## Jormungand (Jul 10, 2014)

Travis K said:


> Very nice, and congrats!
> 
> How much are those going for these days and whom did you get it from, if you don't mind me asking?


i got it from a japanese importer ， i'm not trader ，so i don't want make a advertising. sorry



Galapoheros said:


> Cool!  I don't know why it hasn't been solved, there is too much uncertainty about what some species are there in S.A. today.  Even what people are calling "galapagoensis" in the hobby I have key out more as gigantea if you refer to recent science documents.  Imo several of these may be diff sps or we may find out that several diff looking specimens from different areas are all the same species with minor morphological differences depending on the area they come from.  It's kind of frustrating to me.


i think that is hard to find out enough specimen to research the taxonomy， because they are too rare.

but the south america giant pedes really seems close than other species, and i got the different species almost from same area. maybe they are more kinship than our image

no matter what is it，i just know they are the best pedes for a pet


----------



## Neil TW (Jul 17, 2014)

Nice pede.

How big is it? I somewhat feels like it's a male though(just my intuition anyway)...


----------



## laurenkane (Jul 17, 2014)

Gorgeous! Yes, just curious about the price as well!


----------



## Jormungand (Jul 18, 2014)

b000408 said:


> Nice pede.
> 
> How big is it? I somewhat feels like it's a male though(just my intuition anyway)...


it is small, just about 14cm, and the color still like a child, i think at least it need 2 years to become a large one 
and i don't know its gender , but i guess it is a male too



laurenkane said:


> Gorgeous! Yes, just curious about the price as well!


yeah, it is really expensive


----------

